
What is gained and lost with OCaml's 63-bit integers? - relyio
https://blog.janestreet.com/what-is-gained-and-lost-with-63-bit-integers/
======
angrygoat
I was quite puzzled why boxing would be required, when the language has static
typing. It turns out the boxing is an implementation detail of Ocaml's GC
implementation. Ref: [https://realworldocaml.org/v1/en/html/memory-
representation-...](https://realworldocaml.org/v1/en/html/memory-
representation-of-values.html)

